# هيرودس منتشر بيننا - بقلمي



## حياة بالمسيح (13 نوفمبر 2017)

ارى في الوقت الحالي ان هيرودس منتشر بيننا فكما كان هيرودس ينوي قتل الطفل يسوع فانني ارى كم مننا يحاول قتل الطفولة ونفسية الاطفال وحقوق الطفل بختان الاناث وزواج القاصرات واجهاض الاطفال وهم في ارحام امهاتهم كلها تشير ان هيرودس منتشر بيننا
فكم مننا يضرب اطفاله او يصرخ في وجههم او جرح مشاعرهم النفسية امام الاخرين وجعلهم يكتئبون في دواخلهم 
وكم مننا يميز طفلاً دون الاخر كأن يكون اخر العنقود او اكبر الاطفال بامتيازات دون البقية ذلك يربي الحقد والكراهية بين بعضهم البعض تكبر معهم  وتؤدي الى نشوء عوائل متفرقة اي تشتت في كنيسة المسيح المستقبلية
فحذار ثم حذار من ختان الاناث وزواج القاصرات واجهاض الاطفال وجرح مشاعر الاطفال النفسية امام الاخرين والتمييز في معاملتهم


----------



## مونيكا 57 (15 نوفمبر 2017)

ينقل الى منتدى الاسرة المسيحية


----------

